# Xc Race Bike Kaufempfehlung, Cube ja/nein, fully hardtail



## Easy89 (22. August 2022)

Hallo liebe Community,



Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Race XC Bike.

Ich bin ca. 180 große mit 78 kg.

Meine „wöchentlichen“ Routen sind zwischen 50-70 km mit ‪1000-1500‬ hm, ungefähre durchschnittlich Geschwindigkeit 20-21 km/h . Überwiegend geschotterte Waldwege 90% aber auch leichte Trails (leichte Wurzeln, gröbere Steine).

Im Urlaub geht’s auch mal gerne die Alpenregion Touren zwischen 60 und 100 km mit 1500- bis 2200hm.

Hoffe das gibt genug Auskunft über mein Fahrprofil.

Aktuell fahre ich 26“ Ghost Lector Worldcup mit kompletter XTR Ausstattung. Gewicht ca. 8,5 kg ohne Pedale. Habe ich vor ca. 6 Jahren gebraucht gekauft, deshalb weiß ich das genaue alter leider nicht mehr.

Möchte nun gerne ein 29“ Zoll XC Race Bike probieren.

Leider findet man aktuell bei keinem Händler ein Bike zum Probefahren. Deshalb hoffe ich auf eure Unterstützung bei der Auswahl.

Reserviert habe ich aktuell (Lieferung ausstehend, wurde schon 3 mal verschoben) ein Cube Elite C62 pro als Hardtail Variante. Könnte aber auch Cube AMS Zero 99 SL in nächster Zeit bekommen (ich hoffe die nächsten 4-5 Wochen).

Bin mir hier aber nicht sicher, ob sich die zusätzlichen 2000 Euro für das Race Fully lohnen für mich und mein Streckenprofil.

Cube ist Preisleistung/Gewicht ja echt top. Geometrie und Rahmenqualität kenn ich mich leider zu wenig aus.

Habt ihr noch alternativen? Bike sollte möglichst unter 10 kg haben.


----------



## Alex0303 (23. August 2022)

Wenn dir wirklich hauptsächlich auf Schotterwegen fährst, würde ich auf jeden Fall ein Hardtail nehmen.

Das Elite C62 Pro ist ein tolles Rad mit guter Ausstattung. Da gibt's nichts zu meckern.
Das AMS Zero99 wär nicht meins.
Mag die GX Schaltung nicht. Da fährt sich die XT mMn angenehmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dino113 (23. August 2022)

Easy89 schrieb:


> Aktuell fahre ich 26“ Ghost Lector Worldcup


wie taugt dir denn das bisher daheim oder in den Alpen?
Vermisst du da etwas Komfort? Der wird mit 29" eh schon besser.
Fährst du bei jedem Wetter? Beim Fully ist der Wartungsaufwand etwas höher, gerade wenn du viel bei miesem Wetter fährst.



Easy89 schrieb:


> Habt ihr noch alternativen? Bike sollte möglichst unter 10 kg haben.


das wird schwierig, bei einem Fully erst recht. Canyon Lux könnte da eine alternative sein bzw das Orbea Oiz. Bei Specialized oder Trek reicht das max für ein HT bei knapp 10 kg.
Trek dann das Procaliber 9.8 oder wenn du Spaß am tunen hast, ein Supercaliber 9.7 als Ausgangsbasis. Das Supercaliber wäre so ein Mix aus HT und Fully. Ist beides irgendwie nicht so richtig.

Mondraker baut auch schöne und leichte HTs. Da kann man eventuell bei Sub 9 landen.



Alex0303 schrieb:


> Wenn dir wirklich hauptsächlich auf Schotterwegen fährst, würde ich auf jeden Fall ein Hardtail nehmen.


eigentlich ja. Bei den Distanzen und Höhenmetern würde ich auf ein Fully gehen. Da ermüdet man weniger.


Alex0303 schrieb:


> Mag die GX Schaltung nicht. Da fährt sich die XT mMn angenehmer.


GX shifter mit X01 Schaltwerk schaltet super. Da gibt es nichts zu meckern. Aber auch die XT ist super.
Ich würde das Schaltwerk und den Shifter verkaufen und auf GX AXS upgraden. Eine X01 Kassette ist ja auch schon auf dem Bike. Dann auch gleich die Kette wechseln. Die GX Kette ist qualitativ sehr schlecht.


----------



## McDreck (23. August 2022)

Easy89 schrieb:


> Bike sollte möglichst unter 10 kg haben.


Warum? Darfst Du nicht mehr heben, oder wie?
Man ist dieser Tage eher weggekommen von dem Gewichtswienern, weil es tatsächlich auch nicht so wichtig ist. Man hat auch gelernt, dass Fullys nicht langsamer sein müssen als Hardtails und meistens auch nicht sind.

Du fährst zum Spaß Touren und willst nicht wirklich Rennen gewinnen? Dann würde ich Dir ein XC-nahes "Downcountry"-Fully empfehlen, z.B. ein Scott Spark oder Ghost Lector FS (Fully), also was mit 120mm Federweg vorne. Damit hast dann auch etwas Spaß bergab und bergauf geht das auch noch gut. Mondraker wurde hier noch erwähnt. Die gefallen mir auch gut und finden sonst nicht so die Beachtung.

Klapper mal die Händler in Deiner Umgebung persönlich oder telefonisch ab! Die haben wahrscheinlich die Läden voll stehen mit hochwertigen Rädern, die jetzt keiner mehr kauft, weil wieder Urlaub möglich ist.


----------



## Easy89 (27. August 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> wie taugt dir denn das bisher daheim oder in den Alpen?
> Vermisst du da etwas Komfort? Der wird mit 29" eh schon besser.
> Fährst du bei jedem Wetter? Beim Fully ist der Wartungsaufwand etwas höher, gerade wenn du viel bei miesem Wetter fährst.


Klar manchmal holpert und schlägt es schon am Hinterrad bei meinen Touren. In den Alpen ist es noch extremer. Da ich nichts anderes kenne, ist es für mich auch schwer einzuschätzen, ob Fully oder nicht.
Wetter würde ich sagen hauptsächlich bei trockenem Wetter....

Das Procaliber 9.8 werde ich mir die Tage mal anschauen. Der Händler hat noch Urlaub (ich hoffe er hat überhaupt eins da). 

Kostet allerdings gute 1000 Euro mehr bei ähnlicher Ausstattung wie das Cube Elite 62 Pro. 

Spricht aus eurer Sicht etwas gegen die beiden Cubes (Elite 62 Pro oder AMS Zero 99 SL)?

Muss mir die verschiedenen Geometrien nochmal anschauen, ob es da große Unterschiede gibt


----------



## Easy89 (27. August 2022)

McDreck schrieb:


> Warum? Darfst Du nicht mehr heben, oder wie?
> Man ist dieser Tage eher weggekommen von dem Gewichtswienern, weil es tatsächlich auch nicht so wichtig ist. Man hat auch gelernt, dass Fullys nicht langsamer sein müssen als Hardtails und meistens auch nicht sind.
> 
> Du fährst zum Spaß Touren und willst nicht wirklich Rennen gewinnen? Dann würde ich Dir ein XC-nahes "Downcountry"-Fully empfehlen, z.B. ein Scott Spark oder Ghost Lector FS (Fully), also was mit 120mm Federweg vorne. Damit hast dann auch etwas Spaß bergab und bergauf geht das auch noch gut. Mondraker wurde hier noch erwähnt. Die gefallen mir auch gut und finden sonst nicht so die Beachtung.
> ...


Aber Bergab liegt eig. nicht so sehr in meinem Fokus, dass ich mehr wie 120mm Federweg vorne brauche.

Aber klar schaut man erstmal nach dem Gewicht und der Ausstattung der Anbauteile. Und war Cube beim Vergleich doch sehr gut. Aber würde gerne verstehen was zum Beispiel gegen ein Cube aber für ein Canyon oder Trek sprechen würde?


----------



## dino113 (27. August 2022)

Easy89 schrieb:


> Spricht aus eurer Sicht etwas gegen die beiden Cubes (Elite 62 Pro oder AMS Zero 99 SL)?


Nein 


Easy89 schrieb:


> Muss mir die verschiedenen Geometrien nochmal anschauen, ob es da große Unterschiede gibt


Kannst du damit ohne große praktische Erfahrungen überhaupt viel vergleichen? Nicht böse gemeint, aber was willst du da ohne  Probe zu fahren groß vergleichen?


Easy89 schrieb:


> ich mehr wie 120mm Federweg vorne brauche


Brauchst du nicht 


Easy89 schrieb:


> Aber würde gerne verstehen was zum Beispiel gegen ein Cube aber für ein Canyon oder Trek sprechen würde?


Keine Ahnung. Ist oft so ein verteufeln von Cube oder Canyon. 
Ich bin von BMC auf Trek umgestiegen, weil mich ein 4 tägiges Testen des Procaliber überzeugt hat. 
Ein Unterschied ist z.B. die Garantie oder das der Trek Rahmen innen liegende Kanaäle hat für die Züge. Dazu noch die minimale Federung. 

Aber bei deinen Distanzen würde ich auf ein Fully gehen. Ich bin z.B. mit dem Blur TR mit 120mm nicht langsamer als wie mit dem HT.


----------



## feedyourhead (29. August 2022)

Für 90% geschotterte Waldwege würd ich sicher kein Fully wollen. Auch nicht wenns das zum selben Preis wie das Hardtail geben würde.


----------



## Easy89 (29. August 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Kannst du damit ohne große praktische Erfahrungen überhaupt viel vergleichen? Nicht böse gemeint, aber was willst du da ohne Probe zu fahren groß vergleichen?


Da hast du vollkommen recht ist sehr schwer, vorallem wenn man wenig Ahnung hat. Ich versuche halt immer Test Berichte zu lesen und dann die Geometrien zu vergleichen mit dem Bike, welches für mich interessant wäre. 

Ist echt sau blöd, dass man kaum ein Rad probe fahren kann und somit ein passendes zu finden.


----------



## Easy89 (29. August 2022)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Für 90% geschotterte Waldwege würd ich sicher kein Fully wollen. Auch nicht wenns das zum selben Preis wie das Hardtail geben würde.


Aber, wenn das fully vom Gewicht ähnlich ist? 
Zudem man ja beide Dämpfer sperren, dann sollte es von der Steifigkeit auch passen oder?


----------



## feedyourhead (29. August 2022)

Easy89 schrieb:


> Aber, wenn das fully vom Gewicht ähnlich ist?


Naja, das wird jetzt arg theoretisch. Ein Fully wird prinzipiell immer schwerer sein. Oder eben deutlich teurer als das Hardtail.

Bei deinem Vergleich ist das über 60% teurere Fully immer noch 200g schwerer angegeben.
Damit es das erreicht sind deutlich leichtere Komponenten verbaut.
Carbonlaufradsatz statt Alu, MT8 SL Bremse statt XT, leichte XX01 Kassettte statt XT usw.
Die könnte man natürlich auch alle am Hardtail haben.

Im Endeffekt kommts drauf an auf was man Wert legt. Ein Hardtail wird bergab sicher Defizite gegenüber dem Fully haben. Und ein Fully wird bergauf Defizite gegenüber dem Hardtail haben. Jedenfalls wenn es sich um einfache Forstwege handelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dino113 (29. August 2022)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Ein Hardtail wird bergab sicher Defizite gegenüber dem Fully haben. Und ein Fully wird bergauf Defizite gegenüber dem Hardtail haben. Jedenfalls wenn es sich um einfache Forstwege handelt.


Sehe ich auch so. Aber bei den oben genannten längeren Distanzen sehe ich das Fully im Vorteil. 

Zitiere hier mal aus dem XCO Pro Talk


26TriXXer schrieb:


> Hast du den direkten Vergleich? Ich persönlich bin mit 9,9kg Fully überall bergauf schneller als mit 8,55kg HT solange es nur ein wenig uneben ist. Habe ich mir beim heutigen Marathon erst wieder selbst bewiesen. Mit Wattvergleich. Noch dazu macht mich das HT schneller müde und dadurch häufen sich Fahrfehler, geschweige vom Zeitnachteil bergab. Der heutige Marathon war mein letztes Rennen mit HT.
> Aber nicht vergessen - nur meine Erfahrung/Meinung
> Ps.: ein 9kg HT ist auch kein 9kg HT.
> Ich fahre lieber ein Bike mit 10kg, schweren Anbauteilen und mega leichten Laufrädern + guten Reifen als ein 10kg Bike mit Darimo/Gemini Ausstattung und schweren Rädern.
> ...


----------



## McDreck (29. August 2022)

Easy89 schrieb:


> Aber, wenn das fully vom Gewicht ähnlich ist?
> Zudem man ja beide Dämpfer sperren, dann sollte es von der Steifigkeit auch passen oder?


Das Gewicht ist weitaus weniger wichtig als man meint.
Lockout ist quasi überflüssig.
Dämpfung bietet immer dann Vorteile, wenn die Schläge große genug und die Schläge werden groß genug, wenn man schnell genug ist.


----------



## feedyourhead (29. August 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Zitiere hier mal aus dem XCO Pro Talk


Ich hab ziemlich genau den selben Vergleich. 9,8kg Fully vs. 8,5kg Hardtail.
Und zwar mit selben Laufrädern, Anbauteilen usw, da ich fast alles auf den neuen Rahmen gebaut hab.
Das Hardtail ist bergauf klar schneller, das Fully bergab.

Beim Fully hat man prinzipiell auch immer das Problem, wie weit man den Dämpfer bergauf nun auf macht.
Mit komplett gelocktem Dämpfer sollte jedem klar sein, dass das Fully langsamer ist. Zu weit offen wippt so ein (meist) einfach gestrickter XC Hinterbau aber doch ganz schön.

Ich jedenfalls werde als nächstes Bike wieder ein Hardtail aufbauen.


----------



## mexx34 (29. August 2022)

die neue Weltmeisterin ist auf nem Hardtail Siegerin geworden.


----------



## dino113 (29. August 2022)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Das Hardtail ist bergauf klar schneller, das Fully bergab.


Im Rennen oder auf der Tour hast du ja beides.
Meine Erfahrung: je länger die Geschichte dauert, umso geringer die Ermüdigung auf dem Fully.



feedyourhead schrieb:


> Beim Fully hat man prinzipiell auch immer das Problem, wie weit man den Dämpfer bergauf nun auf macht.
> Mit komplett gelocktem Dämpfer sollte jedem klar sein, dass das Fully langsamer ist. Zu weit offen wippt so ein (meist) einfach gestrickter XC Hinterbau aber doch ganz schön.


Das habe ich mal mit meinem epic evo an einem 100hm Anstieg getestet. Bin den dreimal hintereinander hoch. 1. Durchgang komplett geschlossen, 2. Durchgang komplett offen, 3. Durchgang nur die Federgabel offen.
1. und 3. Durchgang waren von der Zeit und der Wattzahl nahezu identisch, beim 2. Durchgang am schnellsten und weniger Watt getreten, beides aber nur minimal besser.

Mit meinem 120mm Blur habe ich auch viele Bestzeiten pulverisiert, die ich anfangs mit dem HT aufgestellt habe, obwohl ich letztes Jahr wesentlich besser im Training war. Kann aber auch alles Zufall und ne gute Tagesform gewesen sein. Will da nicht zu viel reininterpretieren.

Ich fahre selber viel HT, da ich mit meinem Gewicht die meisten Dämpfer in die Knie zwinge. Wäre ich leichter, würde ich fast nur noch Fully fahren, da der Komfort und das Plus an Traktion für MICH überwiegen.


Ob HT oder Fully ? 
Da spielen bestimmt auch immer die persönlichen Vorlieben mit. Bei mir wäre es das Fully, so gerne ich auch mit dem HT auf Touren bin.


So ein Zwitter wäre z.B. das Trek Supercaliber. Da musst du dann aber mindestens auf das 9.8 gehen und dazu auch mehr Geld investieren, um auf deine 10kg zu kommen.








						Supercaliber 9.8 XT | Trek Bikes (DE)
					

Erlebe deine nächste große Fahrt mit Supercaliber 9.8 XT. Schaue dir das Bike an und besuche deinen örtlichen Trek-Fachhändler.




					www.trekbikes.com
				




Auch interessant und leicht ist das ARC8 Evolve FS, erhältlich ab 6.299€


			https://www.arc8bicycles.de/bikes/mountain/evolve-fs


----------



## dino113 (29. August 2022)

mexx34 schrieb:


> die neue Weltmeisterin ist auf nem Hardtail Siegerin geworden.


Und der Weltmeister Fully. Undas sogar mit 120 mm vorne wie hinten😉

Wieder 50/50 

Aber 5 von 6 Podestplätzen sind von Fully-Fahrern belegt worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mexx34 (29. August 2022)

Weil es nur Fullys waren. Wäre wirklich auch bei den Männern interessant gewesen, wenn einer im vorderen Bereich mit Hardtail gefahren wäre.


----------



## feedyourhead (30. August 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Und der Weltmeister Fully. Undas sogar mit 120 mm vorne wie hinten😉


Welcher Weltmeister?
Der Waldautobahn-Weltmeister?

Klar hat ein Fully in gröberem Gelände meist Vorteile.

Bei den Frauen (wo sich das geringere Gewicht stärker auswirkt) sind selbst dort noch (sehr erfolgreich) Hardtails zu finden.

Hier gehts aber nicht um XC WC Rennen sondern in erster Linie um schön "geschotterte Waldwege".


----------



## dino113 (30. August 2022)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Der Waldautobahn-Weltmeister?


Jo. Der ist letztes Jahr auch Fully gefahren, genauso wie die Weltmeisterin. Und auf den weiteren Platzierungen ebenso. 



feedyourhead schrieb:


> Bei den Frauen


Hier geht es nicht um eine Frau, glaube ich. 

Und es geht auch nicht um Rennen die gewonnen werden müssen. Sondern um ein flottes Tourengerät. Und je älter ich werde umso lieber das Fully. Fährt sich entspannter und auch auf „schön“ geschotterten Waldwegen nur unwesentlich langsamer, wenn überhaupt. Da scheint wohl jeder unterschiedliche Erfahrungen zu haben.


----------



## feedyourhead (30. August 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Jo. Der ist letztes Jahr auch Fully gefahren, genauso wie die Weltmeisterin. Und auf den weiteren Platzierungen ebenso.


Ja klar, sollte nur das unsinnige Argument "Im XC WC wird dies und das gefahren" entkräftigen, weil das einfach so garnichts mit den Anforderungen des TE zu tun hat...


dino113 schrieb:


> Hier geht es nicht um eine Frau, glaube ich.


Nein, aber eben auch nicht um eine XC WC Strecke... und eben auch nicht um:


dino113 schrieb:


> Rennen die gewonnen werden müssen.






dino113 schrieb:


> Und je älter ich werde umso lieber das Fully. Fährt sich entspannter und auch auf „schön“ geschotterten Waldwegen nur unwesentlich langsamer, wenn überhaupt. Da scheint wohl jeder unterschiedliche Erfahrungen zu haben.


Mir gehts um die teils unsinnigen Aussagen hier im Thread, die es darstellen, als sein ein Fully praktisch immer schneller.
Das ist einfach nicht so. Und gerade mich würde es bei so einfachen Strecken nerven mit dem Fully unterwegs zu sein. Und da ich den direkten Vergleich hatte und wieder zurück zum HT will, kann ich einige Aussagen hier nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.

Ich persönlich finde ein Hardtail gerade zu prädestiniert für die Anforderungen.

Mich wundert ja fast, dass hier noch keiner ein Gravel vorgeschlagen hat   
Vor ein paar Monaten war das bei 90% Waldautobahn und längere Strecken noch das Maß der Dinge...


----------



## dino113 (30. August 2022)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Mich wundert ja fast, dass hier noch keiner ein Gravel vorgeschlagen hat


Da gab es doch jetzt den Test mit den 4 gefederten Gravelbikes😬




feedyourhead schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde ein Hardtail gerade zu prädestiniert für die Anforderungen.


Einigen wir uns auf ein Supercaliber. Für den Seelenfrieden 😁


----------



## feedyourhead (30. August 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Einigen wir uns auf ein Supercaliber. Für den Seelenfrieden 😁


Der Supercaliber Rahmen ist bei weniger Federweg deutlich schwerer als die Rahmen anderer Racefullys.

Die Fullynachteile
-höheres Gewicht
-Wartungsaufwand
sind beim Supercaliber noch ausgeprägter als beim durchschnittlichen Racefully.

Der Einfluß auf den Antrieb ist ähnlich.

Und der Vorteil in der Bergabperformance ist weniger stark ausgeprägt.

Na dann doch lieber ein "echtes" Fully.

Oder was kann der Supercaliber deiner Meinung nach besser?


----------



## dino113 (30. August 2022)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Na dann doch lieber ein "echtes" Fully.


Okay, dann das ARC8. Letztes Angebot 😅



feedyourhead schrieb:


> Oder was kann der Supercaliber deiner Meinung nach besser?


Keine Ahnung. War auch alles nicht so ernst gemeint. 
Bin das Gerät selber schon mal 4 Tage gefahren. Hat mich eigentlich schwer beeindruckt. Der Antriebseinfluss ist geringer als bei einem normalen Fully. Dazu das Plus an Traktion. Die war beeindruckend. 
Trek baut im allgemeinen recht schwere Rahmen.


----------



## juckts (31. August 2022)

das ist doch hier wie so oft die klassische underbiking vs overbiking Frage und die ist super persönlich. Da würde ich nicht auf Empfehlungen von Leuten, deren Fahrerprofil ich nicht kenne, zählen.
In den Staaten fahren einige schon 200 Meilen Gravel-Rennen mit Rennrädern (auf Gravelreifen.) Auf asphaltieren Radweg sehe ich Leute mit (E-)Fullys.

Wenn ich 90% "Schotter" lese frage ich mich warum kein "Schotter"-Rad? Die nächste Stufe wäre ein Starrgabel HT oder auch Gravel mit Federgabel, dann HT mit Federgabel.

Ich persönlich frage mich, wer für Waldwege ein Fully braucht. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## dino113 (31. August 2022)

juckts schrieb:


> Da würde ich nicht auf Empfehlungen von Leuten, deren Fahrerprofil ich nicht kenne, zählen.


Und warum dann auf deine?


juckts schrieb:


> In den Staaten fahren einige schon 200 Meilen Gravel-Rennen mit Rennrädern (auf Gravelreifen.)


Aber bestimmt nicht, weil es so viel Spaß macht 


juckts schrieb:


> Auf asphaltieren Radweg sehe ich Leute mit (E-)Fullys.


SUVs fahren auch auf der Straße herum 🤷‍♂️


----------



## juckts (31. August 2022)

ich habe nichts empfohlen, sondern Beispiele genannt, wie breit das Feld der persönlichen Präferenz sein kann. 

Der zweite Teil bezieht sich darauf, dass es rein objektiv eine "spezielle" Radklasse gibt, die alleine durch die Namensgebung auf 90% des angegebenen Streckenprofils passen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Easy89 (31. August 2022)

Zunächst bin ich schonmal beruhigt, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der sich nicht zwischen Fully und HT entscheiden kann. 

90% Schotter ist vll auch schlecht ausgedrückt. ich fahre normal touren zwischen 50 und 60 km. Bei uns in der Gegend (Spessart) gibt es eben nicht so viele Trails die man fahren kann ohne dreimal den gleichen Berg hoch zu fahren um dann  den gleichen Trail nochmal zu fahren. Würde sagen von 50- 60 km sind vll 5-10 km Trails oder Wege mit Wurzeln oder größeren Steinen. Viel mehr lassen sich bei der Tourenplanung nicht berücksichtigen. Klar im Urlaub kommt dann schon mehr zusammen, aber eben nur im Urlaub.
Somit ehr keine Starrgabel!! 

Und ja ich will auch keine Rennen gewinnen. Aber trotzdem versuche ich natürlich (persönlicher Ehrgeiz) möglichst schnell und sportlich unterwegs zu sein. 



dino113 schrieb:


> Auch interessant und leicht ist das ARC8 Evolve FS, erhältlich ab 6.299€
> https://www.arc8bicycles.de/bikes/mountain/evolve-fs


Das sieht auf jeden Fall interessant aus. Aber ist mir zu teuer. Die 5200€ fürs Cube sind schon das obere Limit. Danke trotzdem!



feedyourhead schrieb:


> Bei deinem Vergleich ist das über 60% teurere Fully immer noch 200g schwerer angegeben.
> Damit es das erreicht sind deutlich leichtere Komponenten verbaut.
> Carbonlaufradsatz statt Alu, MT8 SL Bremse statt XT, leichte XX01 Kassettte statt XT usw.


Klar sind es vom Elite C62 PRO zum AMS 2000 Euro. Allerdings sind die Komponenten auch eine Kategorie höher. Ob ich das brauche ist die andere Frage... Normal müsste man dann  das Cube-elite-c68x-sl vergleichen. Bike ist nochmal 1kg leichter. Aber auch nur 100 Euro günstiger als das Fully. Ist mir für ein HT dann doch einiges zu teuer.
Cube Elite C68x -sl

Wie verhält es sich denn bei den Laufrädern? Bei dem PRO Talk sagt einer, hierauf kommt es an. Allerdings ist das Gewicht der Alu und Carbon Laufräder nicht so unterschiedlich. Klar Carbon wird noch steifer sein. Aber sonst?


dino113 schrieb:


> Zitiere hier mal aus dem XCO Pro Talk


----------



## McDreck (1. September 2022)

Easy89 schrieb:


> Wie verhält es sich denn bei den Laufrädern? Bei dem PRO Talk sagt einer, hierauf kommt es an.


Die Leute glauben ganz fest daran, dass rotierende Massen die 10fache Wirkung haben. Tun sie nicht. Behaupten zumindest Physiker. Schöne leichte Laufräder sind trotzdem schön. Wenn man das nötige Kleingeld im Beutel hat, wäre das also ein schönes Upgrade für unter den Weihnachtsbaum oder so. Würde mir aber nicht allzu viel Kopf drum machen und erst mal schauen, dass gute Reifen aufgezogen sind.


----------



## matsch (1. September 2022)

Kommt sicher auch drauf an, was man so fährt. Wenn das Rad ständig wieder zu Beschleunigen ist (XC-Rennen) macht das schon einen Unterschied zu ständig bewegter Masse. Beschleunigungsvorgänge benötigen Energieeinsatz. Auch da sind die Physiker sich einig.  Ich lege nur noch Wert auf leichte Laufräder. Schaltung / Kassette einfach Mittelklasse.


----------



## McDreck (1. September 2022)

Und täglich grüßt die Windmühle...








						Die Sache mit der rotierenden Masse | simon-adventures.com
					

Der Mythos der rotierenden Masse um den sich einige Märchen ranken: immer wieder gerne bemüht, aber meist gibt es wenig klare Fakten zu der Frage: In wie fern beeinflusst Gewichtsersparnis allgemein, und an den Laufrädern im Besonderen das Fahrverhalten und die eigene Leistung? Neulich bin ich...




					simon-adventures.com


----------



## feedyourhead (1. September 2022)

Nun, die rotierende Masse wirkt sich schon deutlich stärker aus als die Masse an anderer Stelle.
Man darf aber natürlich nicht vergessen, dass sich Gewichtsreduktion bei weitem nicht so stark auswirkt wie allgemein angenommen wird.


----------



## dino113 (1. September 2022)

Easy89 schrieb:


> Wie verhält es sich denn bei den Laufrädern? Bei dem PRO Talk sagt einer, hierauf kommt es an. Allerdings ist das Gewicht der Alu und Carbon Laufräder nicht so unterschiedlich. Klar Carbon wird noch steifer sein. Aber sonst?


Es gibt sehr gute Alu LRS und sehr schlechte Carbon LRS.
Beide Cube Bikes haben leichte und gute LRS. Das Fully mit 30mm MW für MICH den etwas besseren. Du kannst damit breitere Reifen oder auch normale 2,25 mit etwas weniger Luftdruck fahren. Mehr Traktion, Grip und Komfort.
Man hört halt ab und zu von Problemen mit den Newmen Naben. 

Ansonsten macht da ein guter Reifen erstmal mehr aus, als 100g weniger beim LRS, die dann auch richtig teuer werden.

Für mich hat das Fully schon richtig Potential. Würde gleich auf GX AXS tauschen.


----------



## T.R. (2. September 2022)

Aus meiner Sicht ist die Antwort eindeutig. Du bist ein agiles, leichtes 26er Hardtail gwöhnt. ein 29er Hardtail bietet schon allein aufgrund seiner größeren Laufräder mehr Komfort als dein 26er. Schon ein 29er Hardtail wird einen Gewichtsnachteil mit sich bringen von ca. einem Kilo. Ein Fully wird in der gleichen Preisklasse ca. 3-4 kg mehr wiegen. Dies wirst du bergauf bei deinem Streckenprofil deutlich im Vergleich zum Lector merken, bei einem 29er Hardtail weniger, selbst diese kommen nicht ganz an die Leichtfüßigkeit und Agilität eines leichten 26er Hardtails bergauf heran. Das Fully hat auf deinem Streckenprofil keine wirklichen Vorteile, natürlich ist es etwas komfortabler, andere wirkliche Vorteile hat es aufgrund der technisch einfachen Streckenbeschaffenheit nicht.
Deshalb 29er Hardtail und auch von Cube, da gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis, genauso wie Ghost auch.....


----------



## Pixelsign (8. September 2022)

Für mich ließt sich das auch stark nach Hardtail. Im Vergleich zu deinem alten Hardtail wird sich selbst das Cube Elite, welches eine ziemlich konservativer Geometrie hat, völlig anders fahren und einen positiven Aha-Effekt bescheren.


----------



## Easy89 (8. September 2022)

Zwischen dem Elite C62 pro und dem Ams Zero99 Sl liegen 200gr.
Ich denke die sind kaum spürbar. 

Würde ich bei starren dämpfen den Unterschied trotzdem spüren von der Agilität und Spritzigkeit? 
Bergauf meine ich? 

Das müsste ich ja vergleichen. Würde jetzt ungern für ein Hardtail 2000 Euro mehr ausgeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (8. September 2022)

Easy89 schrieb:


> Zwischen dem Elite C62 pro und dem Ams Zero99 Sl liegen 200gr.
> Ich denke die sind kaum spürbar.
> 
> Würde ich bei starren dämpfen den Unterschied trotzdem spüren von der Agilität und Spritzigkeit?
> ...


Wenn, dann müsstest du das Hardtail mit dem Zero99 Race vergleichen.
Das kostet mit vergleichbarer Ausstattung dann 1.000 Euro mehr und wiegt 1,2 kg mehr als das Hardtail.

Aber Du kannst vergleichen was du willst, das Fully wird prinzipiell immer deutlich teurer und/oder deutlich schwerer sein.

Es wird bergab deutlich besser funktionieren, genauso wird es aber auch Situationen geben (Lockout hin oder her) wo das Hardtail deutliche Vorteile hat.

Du willst das Fully, dann kauf es einfach. Weder das Fully noch das Hardtail wird dich bei deinem Fahrprofil so einschränken dass Du keinen Spaß mehr am Biken hast.
Es ist eher seine Sache der Vorliebe.

Aber so wie dus dir schönredest ("beim Fully ists ok wenn ich 2.000 Euro mehr ausgebe um die bessere Ausstattung zu haben damit das Gewicht kompensiert wird, beim Hardtail hingegen nicht") ist doch eigentlich klar was du willst.


----------



## Pixelsign (8. September 2022)

Den erhöhten Wartungs- und Pflegeaufwand sowie ein gutes Setup des Fahrwerks bei einem Fully sollte man auch nicht außer Acht lassen. Wenn das nicht passt, schmälern sich schnell die Vorteile.


----------



## T.R. (8. September 2022)

Ein Hardtail zum Preis des Cube AMS Zero 99 SL wäre bei deinem Streckenprofil übrigens eine absolute Rakete....


----------



## Easy89 (16. September 2022)

Mir wurde die Entscheidung mehr oder weniger abgenommen :=).
Wollte mir ein Cube AMS Zero 99 SL anschauen beim Händler. Allerdings habe ich kurz vorher die Nachricht vom Händler bekommen, dass die AMS Serie zurück gerufen wird aufgrund von Rissen im Carbon Rahmen bei der Sattelstütze. Somit ist das AMS raus. 

Alternativen im Fully Bereich sind mir zu teuer. Somit wird es ein Hardtail werden.

Bin jetzt natürlich neugierig geworden und hab mal etwas nach Cube Rahmen geschaut im Elite. Finde hier im Forum aber auch bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen immer wieder Rahmen, die gebrochen sind bei der Sattelklemmer oder bei den hinteren Streben. Und Cube gibt auch nur 3 Jahre Garantie auf Carbon Rahmen. 
Das hat mich jetzt natürlich verunsichert... Habt ihr da Erfahrung?

Kann natürlich auch sein, dass es alles Einzelfälle sind, aber von anderen Marken hab ich wenig gefunden. 

War schon kurz davor, dass Cube Elite C68X SL im Angebot für ~4350 Euro zu kaufen (wäre mein Traumrad mit der Ausstattung von den Hardtails). 

Dann kam die Rückmeldung vom AMS und meine Recherche mit den gebrochenen Rahmen. So langsam weiß ich nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## Svartaperlan (16. September 2022)

Tatsächlich sind mir zwei der Elite Rahmen gebrochen. Wirst du ja gelesen haben. Und auch mir fällt bei eKA immer wieder auf das neue Elite Rahmen oder gebrochene angeboten werden. Da die Rahmen ja nicht solo verkauft werden, ist davon auszugehen das sie aus einer Garantieabwicklung stammen.
Interessant das die AMS Serie dadurch sogar einen Rückruf erhält, würde mich mal interessieren ab welcher Stückzahl man das so macht.
Also zurück zu deiner Frage, ich könnte den Elite Rahmen nicht empfehlen. Bei keinem anderen Bike ist mir das bisher so oft aufgefallen. Vielleicht nur weil ich betroffen war...


----------



## dino113 (16. September 2022)

Procaliber 9.8

Leichte Carbon Kurbel, XT Ausstattung, Carbon LRS…








						Procaliber 9.8 | Trek Bikes (DE)
					

Erlebe deine nächste große Fahrt mit Procaliber 9.8. Schaue dir das Bike an und besuche deinen örtlichen Trek-Fachhändler.




					www.trekbikes.com
				




Hat in knapp 2 Jahren jetzt 8.000 km gelaufen und ist von meinen 112 kg völlig unbeeindruckt.

Oder ein günstiges Epic HT erwerben und dann umbauen. Dann sind auch Sub 9 kg drin.

Ne weitere leichte 🚀 wäre das Mondraker Podium.

Orbea Alma geht auch immer und hat ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.

@taunusteufel78 hat da gerade was flottes aufgebaut mit Lefty, sehr lecker😁
Ebenso @Fortis76 

Schau mal ab hier den Faden durch
Beitrag im Thema 'Orbea Alma Fahrer hier?'
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/orbea-alma-fahrer-hier.890840/post-18204402


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Easy89 (16. September 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Procaliber 9.8
> 
> Leichte Carbon Kurbel, XT Ausstattung, Carbon LRS…
> 
> ...


Danke für die Vorschläge!

Hast du auch von den Problemen mit dem Rahmen was mitbekommen?


----------



## dino113 (16. September 2022)

Easy89 schrieb:


> Hast du auch von den Problemen mit dem Rahmen was mitbekommen?


Vom Cube?
Letztes Jahr oder so haben einige mal von Rahmenbrüchen geschrieben. 

Mache nicht nur deshalb einen großen Bogen um die beiden großen mit dem C. 
Cube hat super Preise und bestimmt keine schlechten Bikes, aber es ist nicht das erste mal, dass die Carbon Rahmen Probleme machen. 
War kurz davor ein Lux Trail für meine Dame zu kaufen, bis ich dann auch dort im Faden von einigen Brüchen der Kettenstreben gelesen habe. 

Andere Hersteller sind extrem teuer geworden, aber von Specialized und Trek liest man nicht viel über Qualitätsprobleme. Orbea bei der Masse an verkauften Rädern eigentlich auch nicht.


----------



## way2go (16. September 2022)

Svartaperlan schrieb:


> Tatsächlich sind mir zwei der Elite Rahmen gebrochen.



War das C62 oder das leicthere C68 Carbon?


----------



## Svartaperlan (17. September 2022)

way2go schrieb:


> War das C62 oder das leicthere C68 Carbon?


Sowohl als auch. Erst ein C62 an der Kettenstrebe und dann ein C68 am Sitzrohr.


----------



## matsch (17. September 2022)

Würde mir mit den defekten HT-Rahmen nicht zu sehr einen Kopf machen. Sind ja nicht mehr so ganz neu und so wurde in Asien sicher nachgebessert. Ansonsten hast du ja Garantie. Und wenn er 3Jahre gehalten hat, hält er sicher auch länger. Außerdem ist dann die Geometrie wieder veraltet und die neuen Räder haben steile Lenkwinkel und flache Sitzwinkel und Schnellspanner ...


----------



## bikerkocher (18. September 2022)

Svartaperlan schrieb:


> Tatsächlich sind mir zwei der Elite Rahmen gebrochen. Wirst du ja gelesen haben. Und auch mir fällt bei eKA immer wieder auf das neue Elite Rahmen oder gebrochene angeboten werden. Da die Rahmen ja nicht solo verkauft werden, ist davon auszugehen das sie aus einer Garantieabwicklung stammen.
> Interessant das die AMS Serie dadurch sogar einen Rückruf erhält, würde mich mal interessieren ab welcher Stückzahl man das so macht.
> Also zurück zu deiner Frage, ich könnte den Elite Rahmen nicht empfehlen. Bei keinem anderen Bike ist mir das bisher so oft aufgefallen. Vielleicht nur weil ich betroffen war...Kauf




Kauf dir das Epic Hardtail und alles ist gut ich habe mir das billigste Model vor 2 Jahren als Winterbike geholt und etwas umgebaut. Läuft super gut. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Sind nun ca. 9000 km im Herbst und Winter drauf. Alle super kein knacken oder sonstiges.


----------



## Svartaperlan (18. September 2022)

bikerkocher schrieb:


> Kauf dir das Epic Hardtail und alles ist gut ich habe mir das billigste Model vor 2 Jahren als Winterbike geholt und etwas umgebaut. Läuft super gut. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Sind nun ca. 9000 km im Herbst und Winter drauf. Alle super kein knacken oder sonstiges.Anhang anzeigen 1552694


Ich hab mir tatsächlich das Epic HT geholt. Bin ich auch sehr zufrieden mit.


----------



## _cappuccino_ (23. September 2022)

Easy89 schrieb:


> Mir wurde die Entscheidung mehr oder weniger abgenommen :=).
> Wollte mir ein Cube AMS Zero 99 SL anschauen beim Händler. Allerdings habe ich kurz vorher die Nachricht vom Händler bekommen, dass die AMS Serie zurück gerufen wird aufgrund von Rissen im Carbon Rahmen bei der Sattelstütze. Somit ist das AMS raus.
> 
> Alternativen im Fully Bereich sind mir zu teuer. Somit wird es ein Hardtail werden.
> ...



@Easy89
Bin auch geplagt vom Riss beim Zero99 bei Auslieferung.

Mein Händler weiß jedoch nichts von einem Rückruf und es wurde ganz regulär reklamiert?

Wann hast du diese Info erhalten? Mein Zero99 wurde am 7.9 geliefert. 
Kannst du mir den Händlernamen nennen?


----------



## Easy89 (23. September 2022)

_cappuccino_ schrieb:


> Wann hast du diese Info erhalten? Mein Zero99 wurde am 7.9 geliefert.
> Kannst du mir den Händlernamen nennen?


Sehr interessant, dass du Probleme hast. 

Ich hab am 12.9 das AMS online beim Cube Händler gekauft. Kurz drauf kam die Info, dass das Rad wieder zurück geschickt wird, weil es einen Rückruf gibt. Ist wohl nur ausversehen im Online Shop gelandet. 

Ein weiterer Händler, bei ich ein Ams reserviert hatte (Produktion kW 38) wusste von dem Problem nichts. Vll betrifft es auch nur bestimmte Chargen. 

Hier ist der Shop:
https://www.cube-store-lindenberg.de/


Hab mich jetzt für ein Trek Supercaliber 9.8 entschieden. 
Jetzt sind die letzten Zweifel bei mir auch ausm weg geräumt, wenn man das wieder liest.


----------



## _cappuccino_ (24. September 2022)

Easy89 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, dass du Probleme hast.
> 
> Ich hab am 12.9 das AMS online beim Cube Händler gekauft. Kurz drauf kam die Info, dass das Rad wieder zurück geschickt wird, weil es einen Rückruf gibt. Ist wohl nur ausversehen im Online Shop gelandet.
> 
> ...



Ich war gestern zur Nachfrage kurz bei meinen lokalen Händler und fragte nach, ob es hier evtl. einen Rückruf gibt. Er sagte: Nein, bis jetzt ist nichts bekannt. Normalerweise werden bei einem Rückruf alle Händler mit einem Rundschreiben umgehend angeschrieben und in diesem Fall liegt nichts vor.

Gestern machte ich damit die ersten 100km voll. Zumindest wurde der Riss nicht größer, so dass ich damit weiterhin fahren kann 😃

Vom Fahren und von der Optik, mit den breiten Newmen Felgen ist das Rad schon erste Sahne.

Das einzige, was zum umgewöhnen ist: Durch die hohe Tretlager-Position sollte man beim Stehen bleiben vom Sattel gehen. Die Beine werden sonst schnell zu kurz 🙈🤪


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _cappuccino_ (26. September 2022)

@Easy89

Heute musste ich mein Zero99 auch abgeben😖🙈🙈

Der Hinweis lautet:
Aufgrund eines möglichen, technischen Problems mit dem Rahmen am Oberrohr, welches zum Bruch des Rahmens am Oberrohr führen kann hat der Hersteller leider eine weitere Nutzung des ausgelieferten AMS untersagt.


----------



## Easy89 (26. September 2022)

_cappuccino_ schrieb:


> @Easy89
> 
> Heute musste ich mein Zero99 auch abgeben😖🙈🙈
> 
> ...


Ok 😢

Also ist jes jetzt mehr oder weniger offiziell? 

Haben die was gesagt wie lange es dauert? 

Der Händler bei mir meinte, vermutlich 12 Monate oder länger. Bzw so lange his es einen neuen Rahmen gibt...


----------



## _cappuccino_ (26. September 2022)

Gesagt wurde 3-4 Monate und ich bekomme es zurück, oder kann es zurückgeben. Ob ein 2023 Rahmen mit Ketten- und Sattelstreben montiert wird konnte man mir noch nicht sagen.

Die Händler bekamen dieses via Email mitgeteilt. 

Das Nachfolger Modell kostet dann 6199€ mit gleicher Ausstattung und einer SRAM GX Eagle AXS.

Bin noch am überlegen für was ich mich entscheide.


----------



## Easy89 (26. September 2022)

Die Preiserhöhungen sind schon verrückt.  Einfach mal 1000 Euro mehr für fast die gleiche Ausstattung....

Zudem ist es schon hart für ein 5200€ Bike nur 3 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen zu bekommen. 

Naja ich hoffe du entscheidest dich richtig :=)


----------



## _cappuccino_ (26. September 2022)

@Easy89
Die Entscheidung ist nicht einfach 
3 Jahre behalte ich eigentlich kein Rad.

Hast du dir das 2023er Trek Supercaliber 9.8 gekauft? War dieses verfügbar?


----------



## LuttiX (27. September 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Cube hat super Preise und bestimmt keine schlechten Bikes, aber es ist nicht das erste mal, dass die Carbon Rahmen Probleme machen.


 
Gut, dass ich gerade den Thread durchgelesen habe. Möchte mir für 2023 ein neues, bzw. weiteres MTB anschaffen und habe intensiv in Richtung Cube geschaut. Bei Rahmenproblemen/Brüchen bin ich dann raus. Zumal schwerer Fahrer, da muss das Material "rock stable" sein. Das Radon Jealous CF2 hat bisher 1a Dienste geleistet. Mal sehen...


----------



## _cappuccino_ (27. September 2022)

LuttiX schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich gerade den Thread durchgelesen habe. Möchte mir für 2023 ein neues, bzw. weiteres MTB anschaffen und habe intensiv in Richtung Cube geschaut. Bei Rahmenproblemen/Brüchen bin ich dann raus. Zumal schwerer Fahrer, da muss das Material "rock stable" sein. Das Radon Jealous CF2 hat bisher 1a Dienste geleistet. Mal sehen...


Also grundsätzlich kann ich Rahmenbrüche bei Cube nicht bestätigen. Mit meinem Nuroad C62, Elite C62, oder dem AMS100SL C68 hatte ich keine Probleme und der Leichteste bin ich auch nicht.


----------



## _cappuccino_ (28. September 2022)

...


----------

